# Completed New Shooting Machine!



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. What are you using for guides inside the upper unistrut?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job! 

HUTCH


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

ruttnwapati said:


> Nice. What are you using for guides inside the upper unistrut?


I have some large fender washers on the inside ground down to fit and slide proper. There is a little bit of slop with it, so I will probably be making a new slide out of some leftover UHMW.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

What do you use for the adjustment up and down. Nice job, you will love it for tuning arrows and bows and drawing tool. For I built one two years ago and I love it. Take a look at my link below.

Hutch


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

The front leg pipe twists. Its actually a adjustable cargo bar for the back of a pickup that I shortened.


----------



## nXXo (Apr 5, 2009)

wow good job


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Good work.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

That is sweet and simple.
Awesome thinking !


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great job! sturdy, simple and reasonably priced - Winner


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

excellent work


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Does the hand crank on the back legs turn the winch??


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

Hand crank on back adjust the aiming left and right. Since I used a worm gear winch, I have a drill with socket attachment to pull the winch back quicker.


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

You pimped a worm gear...now I've seen it all :tongue: 

Great job bud!!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you have a parts list? I have been building the Ryobi Shooter, but I would like to use it for what it was made for and make one more like yours...more portable and has more possabilities for upgrades.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Have you shot a bow with your shooter yet? I have a Ryobi and find that I need 40-60 # of weight to keep the unit in place for accuracy. Nice unit, good design.


----------



## Imnrcher (Mar 11, 2009)

I started getting supplies for a Ryobi shooter but think I will be switching to put this one together. Great ideas you used in it.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I really think you could mass produce these and try to sell.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great looking shooter, love your left and right adjustment mechanism. Now where have I seen that front bow holder before. LOL.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Wicked Man! Really Nice!!! Can you teach us to make one like yours?


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd sure like to get my hands on a bow holder like that one....wanna make another one?

Steve


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice job there. A+++++++++++++++

How about a material list and dimm. so others can build one also I cam hardly wait to start


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is one nice shooter


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

To answer a few questions:
I have not done a ton of shooting out of this yet. Just 10-15 yards with excellent results. Will be doing longer shooting with it in the near future when I get a little time.

The grip was made from UHMW. Found some from a random guy that had a few pieces. I think I bought 8 pieces for a $0.50 each (I am not selling any, more projects in the works). It was actually really easy to make. Used a large drill bit and drilled through the material, then cut it out with a saw. Rounded all edges with a file. I think it took me a total of 15 minutes.

Parts list would be kind of hard, since a lot of them are scrap. Here is a rough list, made sure to include the important pieces.
1- 10ft piece of unistrut
1- worm gear winch with a socket that fits the nut on the winch
1- Adjustable cargo bar (used for the back of pickups)- shortened a foot or so and welded back together
1- 12" piece of 5/8" threaded rod
2 or 3- bags of 3/8" unistrut nuts
A LOT- 3/8" bolts
2' - welded link chain
2- S hooks
Scrap metal for the leg (the bottom parts of my legs were added after I was done to lengthen the back legs, made from PVC and took up the slack with duct tape to make tight fit)
Junky/Cheap Release
2- 3/8" eye bolts
A bunch of misc nuts and bolt (probably took about 10 trips to the store to get everything I needed)

Sorry I can't be more specific about the parts. But I really can't make a full list without tearin it down. Nothing really hidden anywhere. You can see most everything in the pics and is pretty simple and self explanatory. Oh and the hand crank I used is the one that came with the winch!


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

If anyone decides to make one like this, post some pics up here! I'd love to see them.


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice job


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks great ,you do nice work.


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks very nice. Clean work. Very nice!


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

This looks WAY better than the Ryobi stand!

Looks more profesional! Good job.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Questions, have you been able to shoot the same arrow in the same hole? What is the farthest you have shot it? Have you tuned any arrows with it?

Hutch


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Any reason that you did not use the upper and lower uni-strut to guide the slide?

PS to the guy who likes your design better. I like your design better too but I don't have a welder or many tools. Depending on what you have to work with you may still want to consider the Ryobi....unless this guy wants to build you one??


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm building one like this myself. I'm using a rail, also double, and using wheels in both for torque.
I dont think there is much to weld. Only the nut for left and right adjustment (I think..)


----------



## Imnrcher (Mar 11, 2009)

Tunaboy said:


> Any reason that you did not use the upper and lower uni-strut to guide the slide?
> 
> PS to the guy who likes your design better. I like your design better too but I don't have a welder or many tools. Depending on what you have to work with you may still want to consider the Ryobi....unless this guy wants to build you one??


X2 but I think I can find someone to do the welding needed. I'm liking this as it has the horizontal and vertical adjustment. I've gone through the Ryobi thread and haven't seen where that has the adjustments. If someone says it does I'd be looking at that again.


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

The main reason I did not use both for the slide is mainly because the piece of metal I used was already cut to that size. If using both unistruts for a slide it may be easier to bind if not drawn from center. You could probably overcome that by making the slide longer and im sure you wouldn't have a problem. The machine shoots same arrow into same hole at 20. Don't need a whole lot of weight. I put a sand bag front and back just to be sure.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I had to put a couple of patio blocks on mine as well. So far I can shoot out to 90 yards with it. I bet yours will be able to as well. What kind of material did you use for your bow holder.

Hutch


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone attempted to build a shooter similar to this? I would love to see some pics.


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

Top Pin- I have one in the works. Its a hybird. It combines your shooter with Hutch's base/elevation/windage unit. Mine has a fully adjustable bow holder. Stay tuned!

Thanks for the spark!!


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

I look forward to seeing yours. I would like to see your adjustment, I am contemplating on changing mine.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Saved for later


----------

